# Best Plastic Worm for Bass Fishing?



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

What plastic worms does everyone likes to throw for bass here in Utah?

I've really fell in love with the roboworm it's so versatile, and the bass really seem to dig it. Me and my son caught this guy on a roboworm out at Sand Hollow.


----------



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

Zoom lizard in watermelon, texas-rigged.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

RE"What plastic worms does everyone likes to throw for bass here in Utah?"

Whatever they are hitting the best! 

That said, a 3 1/2 inch Yamamoto cut tail worm on a drop shot is smallie candy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I prefer the biggest plastic worm I can find, in black or red.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Green pumpkin zoom trick worm with chartreuse tail or any dark colored senko.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

for big worms, Zoom Mag 2 Worms! for drop shotting or finesse style, I like reaction innovations flirt worm.


----------

